# 70 gto front valance trim help



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i just ordered a set of chrome trim for the front valance for my 70 gto.does anyone have an idea on how to attach it to the valance?they came with two clips for each molding,but i have no idea how they work.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

maybe gto judge or somebody else with a 70 could help me out on this one


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

even steven said:


> i just ordered a set of chrome trim for the front valance for my 70 gto.does anyone have an idea on how to attach it to the valance?they came with two clips for each molding,but i have no idea how they work.


My front valance (spoiler) is black no chrome trim. It is held on with bolts. Any pics?


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

actually,i think you mean your chin spoiler?i was refering to the actual valance that the fog lights or marker lights are housed.there are two pieces of trim that go around the air vents for the radiator on the valance on each side.alot of 70 gto's are missing it,along with the fog light plastic bezels.see if yours has it and if it's not too much trouble,maybe you can tell how it's held with the clips.thanks.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

*pics of parts and clips*


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Ya know that's what I thought ya meant after I signed off last night.....
I don't have that trim.... I will make some inquires. 
I have the plastic bezels. 

Maybe someone here will have a body book that will depict it? My shop manual doesn't include the trim installation. Can you call say PY or Ames Tech line to ask?


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

i probably could call ames,which is where i purchased them,but it's hard to get ahold of them with my hours at work.maybe someone else will know on the forum.thanks.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Just checked mine. I have nothing but paint on mine. Ok maybe a bit of rust also.

Could this have been a dealer option?

bot
don't rightly know how the clips work.
Some one will come to the rescue.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

actually figured it out this morning by checking another forum and got lucky.someone else had the same problem,and someone replied with a diagram.i had to drop the valance though.these chrome pieces were an option like the rocker trim,hood trim,wheelwell trim etc.i guess it would be a dealer option?i don't know.anyway what a difference trim makes.i will upload the diagram and pics of the car shortly.


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

*pics of front valance trim*


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

They do look nice. I know the original ones can get quite spendy. I've seen them on e-bay at times. They don't make repro's for '68 yet. At least not that I've found.

Very nice car BTW!


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Bobbyg (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks nice!!

cool:cool


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks bobby


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

even steven said:


> View attachment 5494
> 
> 
> View attachment 5495
> ...


Your car looks fantastic!


----------



## even steven (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks judge,i still have a few more things to do.i still have to paint the fog light bezels and pop them on,get the ac hooked up,change the heater core and put new front springs in.its never quite done though,is it?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Its always something. I got a laundry list of things to do too. 
Isn't that winter is for? [Done] Whats that?


----------



## Herding Goats (Sep 16, 2017)

Hoping to revive an OLD thread... I am ready to install the valance trim and could use some guidance on how these clips go on. Also any tips for installing the brackets that go from the lower grill bracket to the edge of the trimmed opening? I didn't take it apart so this is a puzzle. Any photos or diagrams of the valance bracketry in place or those trim clips would be greatly appreciated. I have the assembly manual but it is not clear enough for a novice such as myself.


----------

